# General > Chat Room Events And Meetings >  Big lunch

## RCOP.CAITHNESS

looking for any form of entertainers who would be willing too put on a "show" at an event I am holding on the 14th of June?! Community based event for all age ranges, so any entertainment welcome. Get in touch

----------

